# Florida close to Orlando, sleep 8!



## Ladolora (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello there,
Im looking for a place to stay in Florida, does not have to be ocean front, we just want to stay close to the beach then be able to do a day trip to Orlando max. 2 hrs. time.
Length of stay will be 5 days, thanks in advance guys.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 7, 2015)

*WHEN??*

Did you have a date in mind?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 17, 2015)

*FL*

check 416ca.ciirus.com

others available.

stephen


----------

